# 2015 vs 2012 IBC SEAOC Seismic Design Manuals



## Pur_SE_ (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I am going to be studying for the SE exam with the updated 2018 test standards referencing IBC 2015. I have access to the 2012 SEAOC Seismic Design Manuals through my office. I was wondering if anyone can attest to whether or not it is worth purchasing the updated 2015 versions of the manuals. The 2012 are based on ASCE 7-10 and so are the 2015. 

Also, does anyone know if purchasing Volume 5 is going to be helpful for the exam? This deals with seismically isolated buildings and external dampening. I did not see anything in the exam standards that would elude to needing to study this but I figured I would ask.

Thanks! Cheers!


----------



## User1 (Feb 2, 2018)

Tough to say on VOL 5. I haven't yet begun thinking about studying or registering yet, but I remember this being discussed so thought I'd link the comment.


----------



## Pur_SE_ (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks for the input. Glad to hear that others are in the same boat thinking about references for these new test standards. 

I just passed the PE last year and this year going for the SE test. I have six years experience under my belt. It's also my area of work so with studying and exposure to some of the topics at work, I am hoping I'll be prepared come test day. Good luck to you when and if you end up taking the exam.


----------



## David Connor SE (Feb 2, 2018)

I would say that seeing something on material in Vol. 5 would be unlikely.  There may be a "conceptual" multiple choice question on the more advanced seismic systems, but almost certainly nothing with extensive calculations.


----------



## David Connor SE (Feb 2, 2018)

Also, I have heard that the differences between the 2012 and 2015 manuals are negligible.


----------



## User1 (Feb 7, 2018)

avaughan61 said:


> Thanks for the input. Glad to hear that others are in the same boat thinking about references for these new test standards.
> 
> I just passed the PE last year and this year going for the SE test. I have six years experience under my belt. It's also my area of work so with studying and exposure to some of the topics at work, I am hoping I'll be prepared come test day. Good luck to you when and if you end up taking the exam.


thanks! good luck to you, too! I'm thinking maybe april 2020 but don't hold me to it. I like to travel too much. haha.


----------



## sayed (Feb 9, 2018)

avaughan61 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am going to be studying for the SE exam with the updated 2018 test standards referencing IBC 2015. I have access to the 2012 SEAOC Seismic Design Manuals through my office. I was wondering if anyone can attest to whether or not it is worth purchasing the updated 2015 versions of the manuals. The 2012 are based on ASCE 7-10 and so are the 2015.
> 
> ...


you could have called the publisher... took 2 minutes when i was curious about this. They actually told me don't bother if you have 2012


----------

